

Show HN: NowVia – Save, organize, and discuss the things you find interesting - ramykhuffash
https://www.nowvia.com/

======
resu
Great design work!

But I have to wonder, how is this different from Pinterest?

~~~
ramykhuffash
Thanks!

When you save something on NowVia, you see who else has saved it and what
people are saying about it.

So imagine 19 people from around the world save a great design resource - by
doing so, they discover each other's channels, and can all discuss that
resource in the same place. The 20th person to save that resource also sees
that discussion and can join in. The focus on connecting people through
interests and trying to encourage discussion is the differentiator.

~~~
fibbery
Like delicious used to be?

~~~
ramykhuffash
Yeah, that's kinda what we're aiming for.

------
iliaznk
[http://jokund.com/](http://jokund.com/) oops...

~~~
ramykhuffash
The image? Haha yeah, we got it from
[http://unsplash.com](http://unsplash.com) \- I'm guessing they did too!

~~~
iliaznk
I see :)

